# Leaky garage!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi folks

On our recent trip to Wales it rained most days (go figure!!) and it has become apparent that the garage in my 2012 Comanche leaks. There was wetness both sides of the garage although the door seals look fine.

Has anyone else experienced this with their Comanche or Autotrail generally? If so, any advice on remedies?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried taping some newspapers up around the doors and on the garage floor to show where the water is getting in.A cheap but effective method. Or have you got much plastic sheeting or covers in the garage as this can produce extra condensation.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Hi folks
> 
> On our recent trip to Wales it rained most days (go figure!!) and it has become apparent that the garage in my 2012 Comanche leaks. There was wetness both sides of the garage although the door seals look fine.
> 
> ...


You have assumed it is rainwater because it is on both sides, but could it be from tank or internal pipework - it could then have run to both sides when cornering or on cambers.

Just a thought.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks chaps

I'll investigate the water leak hypothesis Geoff and will try the newspaper trick too?

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Graham, 

I used to own a 2012 Delaware not to dissimilar, and from new the garage always leaked, what I found after a lot of head scratching was that the seal around the garage doors at the bottom don't meet very well, and when it rained the water ran around the frame to the bottom and then subsequently run into the garage, my solution was to smear some clear silicone into the gap to fill it, and low and behold it seemed to work, I kept the vehicle for another 3 years and never had a problem from then on.

As for the lazy bastards from Auto trail, my belief is that every motor home is built using the 20 cups of tea and smoking 40 woodbine an hour philosophy !!

M

PS if this is not clear PM me and I will explain better


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

delawaredandy said:


> Graham,
> 
> I used to own a 2012 Delaware not to dissimilar, and from new the garage always leaked, what I found after a lot of head scratching was that the seal around the garage doors at the bottom don't meet very well, and when it rained the water ran around the frame to the bottom and then subsequently run into the garage, my solution was to smear some clear silicone into the gap to fill it, and low and behold it seemed to work, I kept the vehicle for another 3 years and never had a problem from then on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this much appreciated

I would welcome any extra info you can provide so I'll drop you a PM

Cheers again

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Graham - when you press on the closed locker door, does it feel like it's not closed properly, ie. the door's not pushing hard enough on the seal?

Had the same on one of our Kontiki garage doors and tweaking the lock striker, the bit on the locker frame, gave a tighter closure and since then all's been well.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Paul :smile2:

I'm building up a list of thoughts ideas which I'll add this to. I'm hoping it is the door seals and not some kind of water leak :surprise:

How was the MiL? The kettle was on at Aber...:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Trip to Tywyn was brill - she's a great MiL.

We had to leave Tywyn early on the Sunday morning and passed through Aber at about 10.00am and guessed you wouldn't have arrived at the site.

Bound to be another time, let's see what we can do.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

From past experience with two Autotrails, had three doors were the water had got behind the alloy door surround at the bottom of the door. You can usually tell if this is happening if the door is swollen at the bottom. I used a micrometer to check the difference between the top and the bottom, it will only swell about 2mm due to the alloy trim. If this is the case the alloy trim has to be removed, left a few days for the door to dry out. I found that after drying they had swollen that much the trim wouldn't fit back on. 

I had to peel the inner door covering back and plain to thickness to get the alloy trim back on, then had to adjust the door seal to match what I'd taken off the door. 

Hope this is not the case, I was quoted £800 mark do both doors.

Regards

Dill


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks - more to add to my list checking list :grin2:

Special thanks to Mark (Delawaredandy) whom I spoke to on the 'phone this morning. Nice speaking with you Mark and some very useful experiences passed on - cheers :grin2:

Paul: Aber HP is an interesting site...shall we say! £40 for 3 nights is great value but we couldn't use the grass (too wet); their hardstanding would have been too short for us as you have to park end on so we would have stuck out too much; so we parked on the gravel where 99% of the occupants are seasonal caravans. The gravel was the big thick chunky stuff and the chap next to us literally took hours to get his awning pegs in :surprise:

The only water tap that I could find was behind the toilet block which necessitated a walk through muddy grass to get to it...and it was a push down one so needed constant pressure applied (although somebody ingeniously had rigged up a couple of cable ties which could stretch over the tap and keep it in the pressed position).

Very friendly owners/staff and the food offering from their takeaway was reasonable (value and quality). 10 min walk into town.

Overall I'd stay there again but only on a 1 night passing through basis I think.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## willows (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Graham,

I picked up a new Chausson and drove some 300 miles home in terrible rain and sleet in January to find that the garage had water in it on both sides. The camper spent two full days of tests and investigations and it was found that the seal between the top of the back wheel arches and garage compartment (running across the full width of van) was not properly sealed. Because of the heavy rain the wheels had thrown up the road water with fine specks of grit in it. The remedy for this was to remove the wrong applied seal completely and re do it with sikaflex.

Willows


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Willows.

This had crossed my mind too. In my last MH the underboards had started to buckle so I refixed and resealed them.

I'll be getting my overalls on and getting underneath with a torch then :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There was I thinking that the Autotrail had better quality control than Swift, am I wrong.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good question

On balance I think we have had more issues with this one in our first year of ownership than our Bess but it does feel better put together though; it feels better quality iykwim?

It hasn't put us off though: we love it :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*leaky garage*

Hi had an Apache which had leaks in the garage I found that water was leaking in past the door seals.

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave

Can I ask how you remedied it?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

I got rid of the motorhome (not because of leaky garage) i found the bathroom was too small.

Dave


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Graham.
Just a thought, are there any water pipes in garage area. We had a problem with a water leak in our van and found the push fit connector was not fully home. It only needed a firm push together and has caused no further problems. I did check all other fittings that I could find and was surprised how many were not fully home.
Frank


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No not in the garage space. I'll see what pipes I can locate and trace when I get her.

I am hopeful from info received that it is a door seal issue on both sides. I'm not saying that they went at once but were both leaking and I hadn't noticed or failed due to the weather conditions we experienced.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> No not in the garage space. I'll see what pipes I can locate and trace when I get her.
> 
> I am hopeful from info received that it is a door seal issue on both sides. I'm not saying that they went at once but were both leaking and I hadn't noticed or failed due to the weather conditions we experienced.
> 
> ...


If it is the door seals then you would not have an explanation for your water pump cycling [Graham's other thread or those who have not read it]


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The door seal on the garage door in my Autotrail Cherokee leaked so the door was replaced under warranty. When the dealer came to fit the new door they found that the door wouldn't fit properly and the catch wouldn't engage. They then obtained another door and the same thing happened. At which point they put a straight rule down the side of the van and discovered that the wall was bowing out because of insufficient strengthening during manufacture. Autotrail provided new structural supports, the side wall was pulled back in and the new door fitted - and the leak stopped!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> If it is the door seals then you would not have an explanation for your water pump cycling [Graham's other thread or those who have not read it]


I am hopeful that the 2 are not connected.:smile2:

I am aware of a number of other MH's/folks who have the water pump blip (as I call it) without having any water leak. I'll obviously check both thoroughly though.

We spend a great deal of time in our MH due to mobility issues with Mrs GMJ plus I am an insomniac so am awake most of the night. Therefore we/I hear these things whereas most folks who spend days out and sleep well, perhaps wouldn't so much. If that makes sense...

So I suspect that the odd water pump blip may be more widespread than first thought amongst MH's.

The MH is in for a base service and hab check at the end of May so if I cant find anything and its still happening I'll get the dealer to check it through. The chap there is very familiar with my water system :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> I am hopeful that the 2 are not connected.:smile2:
> 
> I am aware of a number of other MH's/folks who have the water pump blip (as I call it) without having any water leak. I'll obviously check both thoroughly though.
> 
> ...


Maybe we should continue the discussion of the water pump on your thread on that subject, but briefly how often does the pump cut-in? Mine on the boat does it but only a few times a day. If it is only like that it may not be a leak..

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Exactly that Geoff: a few "farts" a day...less than a second at a time

Graham :smile2:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Graham,

I think this is a perennial problem with the Auto-Trail garage doors. Dill hit the nail on the head in an earlier post. In my experience, the leak occurs between the aluminium door surround and the door infill panel itself, i.e., not through the fixed frame, although I have no doubt that this could also leak, and others have suggested remedies in that area.

I cured the problem by forcing some sealant into the gap between panel and surround, both internally and externally. As a belt and braces precaution, I also drilled a series of 3mm holes into the underside of the surround - its a 'U' section - so that any water that did get in could get out again. On my 'van, Cheyenne 696G/Mohawk, there is no timber in the door, so it had not swollen in any way.

Hope this is helpful.

Roger


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

pomme1 said:


> Graham,
> 
> I think this is a perennial problem with the Auto-Trail garage doors. Dill hit the nail on the head in an earlier post. In my experience, the leak occurs between the aluminium door surround and the door infill panel itself, i.e., not through the fixed frame, although I have no doubt that this could also leak, and others have suggested remedies in that area.
> 
> ...


Hi Pomme the garage doors on both of my Chieftains 2007 and 2010 models were made from a chipboard like meterial. I don't know what they are made of now, but Iv'e had my share of problems with AT what with squeaky cabs roofs and the windscreen scuttle letting water onto the engine and corroding the injectors.

Dill


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dill,

That's odd! The Chieftain is essentially a bigger version of my 'van and the garages appear to be identical. On mine, the door panels are just like all the other hatches, i.e. a composite panel comprising GRP skin, polystyrene insulation and a wallboard internally. I've had the doors off in the past and they are very light. 

I know what you mean about the cab roof, and I fixed mine having read a post on here yonks ago. I've searched but can't find it now. I don't think you can blame A/T for the leaking scuttle, this is a well known FIAT fault - sorry, characteristic! - it afflicts 'vans from most converters and is extensively covered on here.

Roger


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On a boat a small water leak could well drip into the bilges and therefore not be noticed. I've always regarded pumps running momentarily, on boats or in vans, as something to rectify just to be sure.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

The door seals on the aluminium frame of my garage doors do not meet. I'm talking about the part not on the doors themselves but on the garage aperture. They are made of rubber and some kind of white pvc grip beading. They leave a 2-3mm gap which is mid way along the bottom edge of the door frame.

So I stripped the door seals off the bottom of the door frame; cleaned them out (they were full of grime); cleaned the aluminium frame; and then put clear mastic on the aluminium frame; reattached the seals; then beaded clear mastic under the rubber (between the rubber and the aluminium frame). Lastly I filled the hole left where the seal ends did not meet.

I did this to both sides.

We had some rain over the weekend and the garage was dry however I'll need to test it under more extreme conditions. When I get the MH over in 2 weeks time I'll blast it with the hosepipe and we'll see if we have success or not. If not then I'll repeat the above but strip the seals off on the verticals as well. I didn't want to do this whilst away from home in case it went wrong :wink2:

Prior to doing all of this I checked the internal pipework for the water system - as best I could. I traced as many of the pipes as far as I could and there was no visible sign of leakage. The MH is on for its service and hab check at the end of the month and I spoke with the chap who is doing it regarding the water pump 'farts' so he is going to check it over when in.

I also went underneath the MH to check to see if any water could have been forced upwards and it was as clean as a whistle under there. It was in much better order and looked much better put together than my Bess I have to say.

So fingers crossed

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

i fitted new seals to my comanche from seals direct , easy to do and it cured the problem straight away . When you shut the garage doors now you have to give them slight pressure before you twist the catch and seal shut tight , 100% fixed . The seals dont come with the white flap for the inside , i think they are similar to car door seals in design , if you contact seals direct they will send you a sample to try first , i picked several samples before I chose the one i thought would work . 
Simon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Having followed this thread I realise how lucky we are that after 13 years our N+B garage door still needs a push with the knee (top-hinged) to compress the seal enough to turn the latches - the door is not warped, just a tight seal.

They should all be like that.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

281192ben said:


> i fitted new seals to my comanche from seals direct , easy to do and it cured the problem straight away . When you shut the garage doors now you have to give them slight pressure before you twist the catch and seal shut tight , 100% fixed . The seals dont come with the white flap for the inside , i think they are similar to car door seals in design , if you contact seals direct they will send you a sample to try first , i picked several samples before I chose the one i thought would work .
> Simon


Simon

Thanks for this.

Any chance you could let me have the details of the seals you went with? As mine is a Comanche it would be a good starting place.

Also some idea of costings would be good. By all means PM me if you want

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

I blasted the new mastic-ed area with the hosepipe last Friday as I was giving the MH a wash and there was no evidence of any leak/water in the garage area.:smile2:

So to celebrate I have put a bead of mastic all around both doors under the lip of the rubber seal...just as an extra precaution.

We shall see :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Yanto (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been trying to get hold of door frame seals for our 2005 cheiften for ages, 
not the seals on the frame but the one around the door. 
Send samples to sealers direct and phoned them and they said they could not match the sample.
My door has only half the seal going around the door when we got it and let's water in so need it sorted ASAP.

When in Spain looking at new vans noticed same seals on their vans but still can not get hold of anyone selling these seals.
Have been looking for a few months now with no luck, anyone have any ideas where I can get these seals from.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Have you contacted Autotrail directly?

Graham :smile2:


----------

